# Megan



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know where Wak44 is hiding?

Time we Welshie fanatics had another update on little Megan.

Cheers


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Steve is hiding on the banks of the River Trent !

Megan is growing into a lovely little girl,a typical Welshie .
We'll have to exchange some pics .

Sharon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sharon please post them on here :wink: would love to see her.........not to mention the other one too, are they still getting on OK.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Steve is hiding on the banks of the River Trent !
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, a few pics would be nice.

Glad all is well. They really are a lovely breed aren't they. Grace has also matured into a smashing little dog, and attracts attention everywhere we go.

Will sort out a few piccies tomorrow.

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


 And how often do you get asked if they are mini airedales LOL I am always getting stopped and asked that.

The funniest thing as you know we have a sweet shop and obv my first welsh is called Rolo, so the other week there we were in the shop and across the road was a beautiful airedale, anyway I said to my staff 'oh look across the road there is a giant Rolo' well I have to tell you all the folk in our shop looked across the road with us, I had to laugh as I imagined them hoping to see a giant chocolate rolo ROFL obv they had no idea what we were talking about.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> And how often do you get asked if they are mini airedales LOL I am always getting stopped and asked that.


Yep. All the time, but at least people are interested so we don't mind at all.

The best dog name I know of was a male mutt of indeterminate parentage owned by a friend of my father called Stan Knott.

The dog's name was Reef.

After poor Reef passed away Stan got a bitch, of even more varieties but a lovely dog.

You guessed it - she was called Granny.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > And how often do you get asked if they are mini airedales LOL I am always getting stopped and asked that.
> ...


 I don't get it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


Course you do! :lol: :lol:

Reef Knott.

Granny Knott.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


 I must be thick but then I wasn't in the girl guides :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> I must be thick but then I wasn't in the girl guides :wink:


Nor was I. 8O 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Dave and Nette,

Megan is now 5 months old and developing into a lovely character,she is going to be the boss of our tough dominant male Kerry Blue,Ky isn't aware of it yet because she lets him think he is still top dog,typical female physcology  

The 2 dogs are now firm friends and play together,if another dog threatens her on our walk,Ky takes great exception and protects her.

We keep finding baby teeth everywhere and she is really chewing at the moment,she ignores the proprietry nyla-bones we have bought her but prefers slippers,a carved wood doorstop,and an ornamental candle(terrible mess) 

Hope your Welshies are well,they are indeed a special breed as you both told me.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely piccies Steve, and she's growing into a really nice looking dog.

Good to hear the two dogs are getting on so well. It's always a bit of a risk with stroppy terriers, but with one of each you have a better chance.

Lovely to see Megan still as a scruffy little oik before her first trim. I loved Gracie when she was still wearing her puppy coat, and was ever so disappointed when we trimmed her and we lost our puppy.

Just a quick one from our holiday in Ireland.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Lovely piccies Steve, and she's growing into a really nice looking dog.
> 
> Good to hear the two dogs are getting on so well. It's always a bit of a risk with stroppy terriers, but with one of each you have a better chance.
> 
> ...


The real thing










Note tongue, and if the scan had been better you would note a dent in the Guinness head.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Frank - love it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Grace has done exactly the same, but we weren't able to get a photo.

She sometimes has a drop of her own in a saucer, and loves it.

I think we must have a very bad influence on our dogs! 8O 8O 

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One more for the road.  

We had stopped in viewing layby, one of the few in Ireland without height barriers, and Grace was keen to come out of her cage for a little walk.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I love all the piccies I just wish I could post some on here too LOL............what adorable dogs all of them are.

Just for the record my Megan loves a drop or rose on your finger, and both would be into the beer bottle if allowed LOL.


----------

